# Books for the unfaithful man...suggestions?



## sweet n sour (Feb 1, 2012)

I am reading Love must be Tough by James Dobson as recommended by another poster. I really like this book. It's aimed towards the wounded partner and not the cheater. 

I would like to find a similar book for my husband to read. So, it would need to be aimed towards the unfaithful man. 

Are there any suggestions?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

<crickets>



nothing?


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

There's two angles for a book aimed at cheaters, how to fix you or how to fix him, which one? For how to fix you there's actually a great post that's often cited on here, if you ask someone will post it up. For how to fix him one I'd recommend is His Needs, Her Needs. While not pointed directly at either party it's very helpful in figuring out what led to the cheating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Not Just Friends

Oh and I love that book "Love must be tough"


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

No book, but there is a great post on here for advice to cheaters in order to repair in the best possible way.
The post is by 'Almost Recovered' and is the 2nd post down. The 1st refers to terms and abbreviations used on this site. There is also a useful white box near the bottom of the first post that gives examples of reconcilliatory behaviour, and rug sweeping behaviour. The 2nd post, a good way down the page, describes almost perfectly the emotions we go through as a betrayed partner, and the things they have to do in order to minimise the damage. It is just spot on. The link is:


talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32002-welcome-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read.html 


Understanding Your Betrayed Spouse - A quick reference manual for unfaithful partners.

The Sea of Stress is Difficult to Understand.

YOU BETRAYED YOUR PARTNER. NOW COMES THE FALLOUT.



A great post. Very good. It must come from some marriage guidance stuff or something, it is not just written opinion. Therefore, spot on without the crappy emotional baggage. Objective.

And so spot on.


----------



## tiptoe1969 (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought a good book which categorizes affairs and seems more focused on the unfaithful spouse was "When Good People have Affairs; Inside the Hearts and Minds of People in Two Relationships"


----------



## tiptoe1969 (Dec 31, 2011)

I also just found a series on OWN TV called "Unfaithful:Stories of Betrayal". The second season premiere is on this Feb. 4. This is a good show in which both BS and WS are interviewed and feeling during the affair and about reconciliation.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Remains said:


> No book, but there is a great post on here for advice to cheaters in order to repair in the best possible way.
> The post is by 'Almost Recovered' and is the 2nd post down. The 1st refers to terms and abbreviations used on this site. There is also a useful white box near the bottom of the first post that gives examples of reconcilliatory behaviour, and rug sweeping behaviour. The 2nd post, a good way down the page, describes almost perfectly the emotions we go through as a betrayed partner, and the things they have to do in order to minimise the damage. It is just spot on. The link is:
> 
> 
> ...


This is the same post I was referring to. Good info.

My wife watched an episode of that show about cheating couples - when I got home from work she punched me in the arm. I'm not a big fan.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Just find a big thick book - and hit him over the head with it repeatedly.

You can lead a horse to water...and you can try to lead a "cheater" to enlightenment...same idea...


----------

